# Favorite Battle



## Tulkas (Oct 18, 2001)

There are so many so I could only put the main ones in that are described in LOTR, not in the Sil.


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 18, 2001)

It's amazing how many people look at the poll and don't vote. For all of us that want to know I ask you all to please vote.


----------



## Chippy (Oct 19, 2001)

well i voted and i liked the march of the Ents


----------



## Telchar (Oct 19, 2001)

NO doubt, the battle on the Pelennor Fields


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 19, 2001)

Pelennor Fields. Hands down.


----------



## Dengen-Goroth (Oct 19, 2001)

I have to disagree. For me helm's deep was the most action packed. PJ better capture the full magnitude of the battle, and the victory.


----------



## Aerin (Oct 19, 2001)

I think I'm right in saying that the Battle of the Black Gate was the battle fought with Aragorn leading the dead warriors, but I'm not sure. I also really love the Battle of Helm's Deep, it seemed so hopeless, then the tide turned. I hope a lot of the movies focus on well-choreographed battles!


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 19, 2001)

I'm sorry Aerin. That is not the real name of the battle. I didn't feel like looking it up so I went by the name of the chapter, but now that I remember, that battle was very short and what you said would probably fill the spot better. What is it really called?


----------



## Talierin (Oct 19, 2001)

Battle at the Black Gate is after Pelennor, when Aragorn and the Captains of the West go to the entrance of Mordor to fight Sauron. There the Mouth of Sauron shows them Frodo's clothes, claiming they've caught him.


----------



## Lantarion (Oct 20, 2001)

I actually liked every battle, but as the Battle of the Pelennor was the most important and took the longest, I voted for that. Helm's Deep is great because of it's mood. The forces besieged in Helm's Deep still have their sense of humour (Legolas vs. Gimli) and they don't give up although victory seems at first impossible.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Oct 20, 2001)

Well I voted for Scouring of the Shire. I always feel so proud of the hobbits for standing up for themselves.  It was very hard to decide though. I love when the ents go to destroy Isengard, and I almost had to vote for that one.


----------



## Kementari (Oct 20, 2001)

For some reason I voted for Moria... probably because I just watched the FotR trailer again. 
The Pelennor Fields and Helms Deep really have totally different moods. I love Helms Deep; like Ponti said its soo dark and hopeless, and I love Striders "I am waiting for the dawn" sceen . The Battle of the Pelennor fields is more glorious ( and terrible). And it is Merrys point of view so it doesn't describe every move of all the different companies. Which is a relif because I find reading that a bit boring... ekk


----------



## Thorondor (Oct 20, 2001)

I had to vote for the March of the Ents, just because of how disturbing to see that take place. The others are great too, but they are mostly Orcs vs. Men, and that happens time and again. I always get chills reading the March of the Ents, its too bad that it is mostly left to one's imagination in the book


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 21, 2001)

How do you mean "favorite?" I don't exactly think we're supposed to _enjoy_ any of the battles... do you mean the most moving? Or the most exhilarating?


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 29, 2001)

Well I don't know Greymantle. I personally did enjoy the battles. I don't know if the book was written so that we would like the battles, but I guess there are those of us that are bloodthirsty or crave action, and there are some who see the battles for the opposite reason. Although the battles are considered by many of us to be entertaining, I see what you mean.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 29, 2001)

Some battles are obviously meant to be fun, such as the fight with the spiders. Others are ehilerating- Isengard, say, while others are deeply moving, like the Battle of the Pelennor Fields. However I very much doubt we were meant to enjoy the Battle of Unnumbered Tears, for example.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 30, 2001)

. . . which is why, even though I voted for Helm's Deep above, my favourite battle is the Battle of Unnumbered Tears. There is utter utter defeat, and yet there is incomparable heroism and - amazingly - cries of hope for the future. "Aure entulva! Day shall come again!"

Helm's Deep is my favourite of those listed, narrowly beating out the Battle of Pelennor Fields. I think it comes because I so respect the foe in this battle. The esprit de corps of the fighting Uruk-hai is admirable. The common perception of orcs is that they were craven foes who were scared into service by greater powers - kind of like Trollocs in Robert Jorjan's "Wheel of Time" - but the Uruk-hai were obviously brave warriors with a great sense of their own self-worth. Disregarding the ideological differences, I would otherwise be proud to fight beside the Uruk-hai.

Another phenomenal battle is the Battle of Azanulbizar. Are there more quietly powerful words than "he was a burned Dwarf"?


----------



## Tar-Steve (Oct 30, 2001)

Pelennor!!

Come on! Theoden's glory?, The death of the Nazgul King?, the unfurling of Arwen's banner? No contest!


----------



## Merry (Oct 30, 2001)

*The drums!!*

I love the skirmish in Moria!! Although not a grand victory and not as many heros emerge from it, it has fantastic tension and suspense and it is very dark and terrifying! 

I love the far off sound of drums and the distant shrill cries and laughter. It makes me shudder every time I read that chapter.

'You shall not pass' is a great challenge to the Balrog (who was innocently caught up in the fuss while out for a stroll)and is an immense line as well.

Helms deep would be my second choice.


----------



## Tulkas (Oct 30, 2001)

Wow I can't believe nobody put the Battle of Five Armies! I loved that next to Pelennor.


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: The drums!!*



> _Originally posted by Merry _
> *
> 'You shall not pass' is a great challenge to the Balrog (who was innocently caught up in the fuss while out for a stroll)and is an immense line as well.*



Nothing personal to you, Merry, but I think this is an early sign of the movie's corrupting influence- the "immense" line is in fact "You cannot pass," not "you shall not pass." That's PJ screwing around with things again.


----------



## Merry (Oct 31, 2001)

*Oops*

Silly me, I was quoting off the top of my head and I screwed it up! Not a good thing to do on such a fanatical message board!!


----------



## Greymantle (Oct 31, 2001)

Not everyone's a freak. I just go crazy over tiny details, especially in relation to the movie...sorry...


----------



## LOTRF (Nov 1, 2001)

I like the Field of Pelennor were the Nazgul was killed it's so cool. 
Scouring of the Shire is awesome too.


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: The drums!!*



> _Originally posted by Merry _
> *I love the skirmish in Moria!! Although not a grand victory and not as many heros emerge from it, it has fantastic tension and suspense and it is very dark and terrifying!
> 
> I love the far off sound of drums and the distant shrill cries and laughter. It makes me shudder every time I read that chapter.
> *



*Warning, movie bitching follows*

I get the exact same feeling. It's one of the most firghtening and masterfully written scenes in LotR. They're entirely screwing it up for the movie. From TORN we find out that Pippin does his thing with the skeleton (all completely fabricated), and merely seconds later suddenly the whole band of Orcs is there. Makes no sense to me.
I had assumed that the account of the Dwarves in Moria had also been cut, but Gandalf seemed to be carrying a large tome in the trailer, so they must have squashed it all together. I'm rambling, I'm rambling. Let me go eat my burrito and I'll finish freaking out later.


----------



## Grond (Nov 1, 2001)

I really enjoyed the Battle of Helm's Deep. Especially when Helm's Horn was blown and Aragorn and King Theoden ride out and all the enemy's fly from their faces. Then to find the valley filled with trees. Pretty awesome. 

Pellenor Fields is equally as impressive from the Ride of Rohirrim to the breaking of the gates to the slaying of the Nazgul King to the meeting of Eomer and Aragorn during the battle. Those two battles are equally compelling and "my favorites".


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 2, 2001)

I also think that the Moria scene was the most thrilling, and had the best set feeling to it. It is also really unbelievable (when you read it for the 1st time) when you just see Gandalf..well, die! I just gawped through the next chapter my first time!


----------



## Hama (Nov 7, 2001)

I must say that the battle of the Pelennor fields was the most important, the most exciting and some of the best that Tolkien had to offer. It is one battle where everyone major takes part - Theoden, Denethor, Aragorn, Eomer, Faramir, Eowyn, Merry, Mithrandir, The Witch King, etc. and so much is resolved. And almost every race is represented - Dunedain, Elves, Dwarves, Hobbits, Nazgul, Orcs, Easterlings, Variags, Haradrim and Corsairs. The battle at the gates would have been a more exciting, and tragic, battle had not the Ringbearer done his work and suddenly turned the tide. It turned into a slaughterhouse, not a glorious battle. Helm's deep would be a close second, to the pelennor. Outside LotR, my favorite battles are the Unnumbered Tears and the fall of Gondolin.


----------



## Merry (Nov 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Pontifex _
> *I also think that the Moria scene was the most thrilling, and had the best set feeling to it. It is also really unbelievable (when you read it for the 1st time) when you just see Gandalf..well, die! I just gawped through the next chapter my first time! *



I was horrified when I read his death in Moria. I almost skipped chapters to see if I could see his name to see if his death was eternal but I'm glad I didn't!!

I just hope the film captures the horror of Moria and that it doesn't happen too quickly.


----------



## Beorn (Nov 7, 2001)

> I was horrified when I read his death in Moria. I almost skipped chapters to see if I could see his name to see if his death was eternal but I'm glad I didn't!!



I stopped reading for a few days after the Bridge the first time I read it. I was sad...very sad...I wonder if anyone noticed?

My favorite battle, would not be Pellenor, but it was the Scouring of the Shire. The Shire stood up when they realized what was in themselves.


----------



## Telchar (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Merry _
> *I just hope the film captures the horror of Moria and that it doesn't happen too quickly. *


That whitch is revealed in the trailer looks very good, just hope that the rest is as good as that whitch is revealed..


----------



## Greymantle (Nov 8, 2001)

From what TORN is saying, what was shown in the trailer is pretty much it. It all happens at once, and the Orc attack is a direct result of Pippin's little adventure with the dwarf-skeleton. Makes no sense to me, logically.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 20, 2002)

*Favourite Battle*

What do you think is the greatest batlle in M.E ever?

I personally think the Fall of Gondolin or War of Wrath


----------



## Inwe (Jan 21, 2002)

*Favourite battle*

For me it has to be the last alliance. It has it all brave elven warriors and men of the west.


----------



## Mad Adski (Jan 21, 2002)

To be fair though, all the battles were brilliant. But personally I think that the March of the Captains of the West on Mordor has to come top. It really was a hopeless battle, that had to be undertaken if Frodo was to have any chance of completing the quest.

Mad Adski.


----------



## Aredhel (Jan 22, 2002)

I personally think the Last Alliance, with the Elves coming out of the West, led by Gil-galad, and the Men led by Elendil. Both of them were slain, and it said ever after, that a mustering of elves and men of such grandeur never happened again. It was my favorite one, because both races(elves and men) fought so bravely, and for a good cause.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 22, 2002)

I think the one that JRRT really describes beautifully is Pelennor Fields. The ride of the Rohirrim. Merry and Eowyn team-tagging the top Nazgul. Fantastic!

There are others just as great or greater but JRRT doesn't describe them as well, or more importantly, developed the characters as much. I love the bit when Merry is in a daze stumbling off the battle-field, with everyone forgetting about him. If all of that was reduced to a Sil style paragraph 'and aided by a Halfling esquire of the king, Theoden's sister daughter slew the Lord of the Nazgul...' it probably wouldn't feel the same IMHO!


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 22, 2002)

The War of Wrath had The vala, maia, elves of aman, elves of M.E, men of the 3 houses of the edain against the best melkor had too offer. With the elves winning 4 once. A massive battle that changed the foundations of the earth.


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 24, 2002)

I voted for the Battle of Plennor. But it is not my favourite battle of ME. 
My favourite battle would be the Battle of Azanulbizar, during the War of Dwarfs and Orcs. It was just pure Dwarf vs Orc action, with heroic performances from Thorin Oakensheild and Dain Ironfoot.
You can just imagine the Dwarfs swinging their axes and hacking the orcs to pieces. It was a great battle.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *I voted for the Battle of Plennor. But it is not my favourite battle of ME.
> My favourite battle would be the Battle of Azanulbizar, during the War of Dwarfs and Orcs. It was just pure Dwarf vs Orc action, with heroic performances from Thorin Oakensheild and Dain Ironfoot.
> You can just imagine the Dwarfs swinging their axes and hacking the orcs to pieces. It was a great battle. *





That's aight as well. Wanted too ad but not enough positions.


----------



## Ecthelion (Jan 26, 2002)

What is your favorite battle from all 3 of Tolkien's books?
Personally I like the battle of Helm's Deep where Legolas
and Gimili have their little "competion" to see who could 
kill the most orcs.






'All that is gold does not glitter, 
Not all those who wander are lost; 
The old thing that is strong does not wither, 
Deep roots are not reached by frost. 
From the ashes a fire shall be woken, 
A light from the shadows shall spring; 
Renewed shall be blade that was broken, 
the crownless again shall be king.'


----------



## Kementari (Jan 26, 2002)

The Fall of Gondolin


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 26, 2002)

Mine would be The War of the Wrath. it had maia, elves of aman, elves of m.e and men of the edain up against the best Morgoth had to offer with them winning 4 once. Overall that is otherwise it would be the balck gate 4 the hoplessness and the utter desperation.


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 26, 2002)

What about the Battle of Five Armies? It had Gandalf, Dwarves, Elves, and Men. Not to mention, Bilbo! Anything with Bilbo obviously owns.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ragnarok _
> *What about the Battle of Five Armies? It had Gandalf, Dwarves, Elves, and Men. Not to mention, Bilbo! Anything with Bilbo obviously owns. *




That would be pretty good. But there wasn't enough s[aces and is sort of slipped the mind! It also had the eagles and beorn!!


----------



## Firiel (Jan 27, 2002)

To Isengaurd!

Though Isengaurd be ringed and barred with doors of stone
We go, we go, we go to war, to hew the stone and break the door;
For bole and bough are burning now, the furnace roars- we go to war!
To land of doom with tramp of doom, with roll of drum
we come, we come,
To Isengard with doom we come!
With doom we come, with doome we come!

Yes! The revenge of the trees on the tree-killer! Go Ents!

(If I got a second pick, it would be the Scouring of the Shire).

Although the parlay with the Mouth of Sauron was very moving in a bone-chilling kind of way, and I did enjoy Gimli and Legolas and their "game" with the Orcs...

So there's my four choices. (What? I don't _get_ four choices? Awwwww)


----------



## Hawkblaze (Jan 28, 2002)

Pellenor fields beats everyone. Theoden becomes a studmaster, Eowyn reveals herself and becomes my crush, Merry proves his worth, Aragorn saves the day...you can't beat it


----------



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 28, 2002)

the Nirnaeth Arnoediad was the Battle of Unnumbered Tears right? I dunno if its my favorite, but it certainly is the most tragic.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Jan 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mithrandir_II _
> *the Nirnaeth Arnoediad was the Battle of Unnumbered Tears right? I dunno if its my favorite, but it certainly is the most tragic. *




Yeah you are right all those men and elves and dwarves off to battle and they would've won had not the easterlings betrayed them to Melkor.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 28, 2002)

*oops*

I tried to merge this thread with the favorite battle poll in HOME, and it didn't work. The poll on the other one dissapeared, but the posts moved. If you want to, make out a list of all the battles you want on this one and I can add them.

(yes, I can do more than ten)


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 28, 2002)

Tal, 
can you please add The Battle of Azanulbizar to the list cos it's my favourite.


----------



## Beleg Strongbow (Feb 1, 2002)

I didn't see the dwarf battle their that would now be my favourite battle!!! The valour of dain and thorin is just great!! They should have stayed in Moria.


----------



## Beleg (May 16, 2003)

In LOTR my favorite Battle is The Pelanor Fields, while favorite Skirmish is the Murmakil Show in Ithilien


----------



## Inderjit S (May 16, 2003)

My favourite T.A battle was Pelenoor Fields, which was amazing. I loved it all.

But, IMO, the WoTJ battles are the best EVER.


----------



## Ithrynluin (May 16, 2003)

I pick the march of the Ents, though the Pelennor and the Morannon battles are equally thrilling.
It is just amazing to see the easy going, mellow tempered Ents get all bent out of shape.


----------



## Beleg (May 16, 2003)

> I pick the march of the Ents, though the Pelennor and the Morannon battles are equally thrilling.



I agree, that part for me was one of the greatest parts of LOTR. The adernalin started picking up as the ferocity of the Ents increased, it truly was a great read.


----------



## Celebthôl (May 16, 2003)

Pellenor but also the Black gate, and in the new films, they are going to look so unblievebly stunning, i so cant wait


----------



## Elf-Archer755 (May 16, 2003)

Its a tie between Helm's Deep and Pelennor, but I voted Pelennor!


----------

